# Bloomers?



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get some bloomers that aren't very expensive? The only ones I can find come with costumes and aren't sold seperatly.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not sure about buying them, maybe a lingerie store? I don't think they'd be too hard to make, just buy some solid pj pants, cut them off under the knee and sew or hot glue on some lace.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yep. In a pinch even sweats work. But the linen looks better.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I made some by taking apart a pair of old pyjama pants and using that as a pattern. I just made them shorter, and added lace at the bottom. Here they are:

Can't see these that well, but they are grey t-shirt material with skull and crossbones. Trimmed with medium cream lace:









These are black cotton, with large lace at the bottom:









I hand sewed mine, and it took a total of about 3 hours (from time of cutting, to being completely finished, for each pair).


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

here are a few if you can't make any

http://www.corsetconnection.com/sun...161&prevaction=category&previd=10&prevstart=0 $59

http://www.d-e-designs.com/divinity/B10PA6.shtml $33

http://www.hookedonvintage.com/home...80s_ivory_nylon_and_ruffled_lace_bloomer.html $35


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I think I will try to sew them. I've made pajama pants before so hopefully I can manage this.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

To quote Hooked on Vintage web site 
"A ultra flirty pair of ivory nylon vintage bloomers from the 1980's. Remember when these were worn under everything from full denim skirts to a favorite parrty dress?" 
No, not really. But if you say so. :cheesykin:
I Would think you could put some together fairly easy, some those look quite simple.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Lilly said:


> here are a few if you can't make any
> 
> http://www.corsetconnection.com/sun...161&prevaction=category&previd=10&prevstart=0 $59
> 
> ...


There is nothing sexier than a woman in a corset and bloomers.


----------

